# Surviving a Pandemic in Canada



## SurvivalistBuilder (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello,

I expect a pandemic from COVID-19. I'm concerned that food supply will be interrupted to Canadian cities. 

What do you expect to happen to cities? (food supply cut? How many burglaries? Raider groups?)

What would you do as an unprepared individual in a city with no connections to rural people (sub-urban at best)?

Does Quebec have good food production per Capita? Upon quick research I found Canada was a net food exporter and 3rd with most arable land per capita.

I'd like to join a group. I hope I'll be valuable enough to save my life.

I hope you won't be mean towards the newbs. Looking forward to read your comments.

Not convinced there will be an epidemic? I suggest looking at the ex-china log chart at the bottom right: I can't post links. Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by Johns Hopkins CSSE

edit: Is it better to stay in the city or move away from it until the dust settles?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nah, we’re good to newbs (except the spammer I just banned).
Please look and see if there aren’t two or three similar threads where you can post instead of making yet another one. 
Feel free to pop over to the introduction section and tell us a little about you! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well Quebec time to look at your list, your budget, and make do for yourself. Don’t depend on a group, for now, but focus on your own supplies. Your own resources, and maybe it’s a good time to put some faith in God, visit one of his many houses in Quebec and pray.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

As much as I make fun of Canadians, and French Canadians in particular, if I had to go through SHTF in Canada, Quebec would be my first choice of where. Your goofy-assed laws about milk production and various others, have really made Quebec a self-sustaining province. I respect that even if I do not understand it.

I just got back from Montreal the week before last. That is the absolute coolest city in North America; even the homeless bums are dressed like euro-trash. The food is unbelievable, the women are beautiful and I could not live there on a bet.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In Canada you will need to wait 6 months to see a doctor. 4 months to confirm you are sick. Another 3 months for treatment approval. Best bet is move south.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

SurvivalistBuilder said:


> What would you do as an unprepared individual in a city with no connections to rural people (sub-urban at best)?
> 
> CSSE


I would start getting prepared. Just start stocking up. you would be surprised how much you can obtain with a little $$ in a short time.

I would think there is time so I would just start now and by the time this "so called" pandemic hits you will be able to get by for a month.

al


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Watch Italy. There is a huge panic setting in and grocery stores have empty shelves. Follow it on Twitter where real people on the ground can show you what's happening.



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mish said:


> Watch Italy. There is a huge panic setting in and grocery stores have empty shelves. Follow it on Twitter where real people on the ground can show you what's happening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


which hashtag would be good to follow? thanks


----------



## SurvivalistBuilder (Feb 24, 2020)

*Leaving the city vs staying in the city*

Thanks for all the comments everyone.



agmccall said:


> I would start getting prepared. Just start stocking up. you would be surprised how much you can obtain with a little $$ in a short time.
> 
> I would think there is time so I would just start now and by the time this "so called" pandemic hits you will be able to get by for a month.
> 
> al


I doubt a month would be enough. Many Chinese are still in quarantine for more than a month now, aren't they? Certainly my fridge won't cut it. I can likely rely on power being on. I'm also concerned that crime will increase too much and that I will have trouble defending my supplies, especially in Montreal which is super diverse.

How's bugging out near a farm and paying the farmer for food compared to staying in the city with supplies?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SurvivalistBuilder said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone.
> 
> I doubt a month would be enough. Many Chinese are still in quarantine for more than a month now, aren't they? Certainly my fridge won't cut it. I can likely rely on power being on. I'm also concerned that crime will increase too much and that I will have trouble defending my supplies, especially in Montreal which is super diverse.
> 
> How's bugging out near a farm and paying the farmer for food compared to staying in the city with supplies?


Hi SurvivalistBuilder, and belated welcome to the forum.

It might be a good idea to NOT rely on anything, especially your power staying on. The grid might be stable, but if people panic harm can come to the system. Regarding bugging out to a farm... not sure that would work. The farmer will keep/defend his food supply for himself and his family, especially with "hot hungry hordes" nearby or within "bug-out reach" so his willingness to sell you food would probably be non-existent - and, depending on the circumstances, you might get shot as you approach his property.

I'm not trying to shoot down your ideas, and hopefully eventually you'll come up with some workable options. Good luck!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> which hashtag would be good to follow? thanks


I've been following the word "virus" or "Italy virus"
I'm not using any #s. I don't believe everything I see but there are sometimes doctors in the country tweeting.

Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Canada will be the hardest hit by the Virus... with most of the population gathering at least weekly at a hockey game or Timmy hortons... once the first case hits it will flame through the population like a wildfire in through as hockey stick factory.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Canada is getting shut down by a few idiot eco terrorists blocking railways and you think your power will stay on during a full on pandemic type event? 

Quebec has been a net drain on Canada since confederation, if a pandemic is going to hit us, my hope is it starts in the GTA and heads east at a break neck speed.

Raise the limits.


----------



## SurvivalistBuilder (Feb 24, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> Hi SurvivalistBuilder, and belated welcome to the forum.
> 
> It might be a good idea to NOT rely on anything, especially your power staying on. The grid might be stable, but if people panic harm can come to the system. Regarding bugging out to a farm... not sure that would work. The farmer will keep/defend his food supply for himself and his family, especially with "hot hungry hordes" nearby or within "bug-out reach" so his willingness to sell you food would probably be non-existent - and, depending on the circumstances, you might get shot as you approach his property.
> 
> I'm not trying to shoot down your ideas, and hopefully eventually you'll come up with some workable options. Good luck!


So what would you do to prepare if you were in Montreal?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SurvivalistBuilder said:


> So what would you do to prepare if you were in Montreal?


Put back huge amounts of smoked meat and supplies for poutine! I firmly believe that poutine may be one of the fundamental building blocks of life in the universe. And life ain't worth living without smoked meat sammiches!

In all seriousness, drive 30 miles (40KM for you) outside Montreal and meet up with some of your local farmers. They grow organic, non-GMO and do it the old way. It tastes better and it is FAR better for you. Those guys are freakin' awesome! Beyond that, just avoid large crowds.

In countries with 1st world medical care, the fatality rate for Coronavirus is less than 1%. In China it is about 4%, in Iran, about 19%. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SurvivalistBuilder said:


> So what would you do to prepare if you were in Montreal?


For you? What Inor said ^^
For me? I dont live in a city or town - so I have nothing to add. :vs_wave:


----------



## SurvivalistBuilder (Feb 24, 2020)

Inor said:


> In all seriousness, drive 30 miles (40KM for you) outside Montreal and meet up with some of your local farmers. They grow organic, non-GMO and do it the old way. It tastes better and it is FAR better for you. Those guys are freakin' awesome! Beyond that, just avoid large crowds.


Meet up with local farmers and do what? Stay there? When would you leave to do so? and how willing will they be to sell you food?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SurvivalistBuilder said:


> Meet up with local farmers and do what? Stay there? When would you leave to do so? and how willing will they be to sell you food?


Know how to shovel cow poop?









There is ALWAYS work to do on a farm. My grandparents raised 11 kids during the depression on a farm. There was always work to do and they were never hungry

And farms have wonderful fringe benefits too!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SurvivalistBuilder said:


> Meet up with local farmers and do what? Stay there? When would you leave to do so? and how willing will they be to sell you food?


I am sure they would be willing to sell food to you since that is how they make their money. There are bunches of farmer's markets and roadside vegetable markets all over southern Quebec. I have not traveled north of Quebec City or Montreal, but I would bet there are several north as well.


----------

